# Master Bedroom Cold above Garage



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Answered in other thread. 

Insulate the ribbon board that faces the front outside wall with at least 2 inches of rigid foam. 

Seal any gaps and cracks in that outside wall so as to minimize outside air being able to make it into the garage space.

Make sure the garage door is properly weatherstripped and adjusted for optimum fitment. 

After all that is done install batt insulation in the joist cavity while leaving an air gap between the underside of the bedroom flooring.

Cover the exposed wood joist with rigid foam, seal all the gaps and cracks, and then cover with fire rated drywall.

Be sure to seal off any jobs or cracks weather might be in communication with the garage space.

If you were sure that there is no communication between the garage space and the upstairs space, you can actually cut a small hole in a duct line to blow a little conditioned air into those joist cavities. 

If you want that air to circulate, you can cut some cross overs in the joists. Be sure to not undermine the joist structure.


----------

